# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: گذاشتن مانده از صفحه قبل در stimulsoft report

## matiye

با سلام .
من می خواهم در گزارش گیری با استفاده از stimulsoft report ،مانده از صفحه قبل  در سطر اول  و نقل به صفحه بعد  در سطر آخر داشته 
داشته باشم . ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کند.

----------


## aslan

سلام 
دوست عزیز - من براتون سناریو  نقل از صفحه قبل / جمع صفحه / جمع تجمعی را تشریح میکنم  
شما با توجه به نکات اعلام شده تغییرات لازمو  برا ی کسب  نتیجه لازم  و مورد نیازتون اعمال کنین

بر روی صفحه گزارش  اینا را اضافه کنین : 
PageHeaderBand1
DataBand1
FooterBand1

در Dictionary  گزارشتون  دو متغیر از نوع decimal   و بنامهای  
SumOnPreviousPage
و
SubTotal
اضافه کنین  .
توضیح : متغیر اول برای نگهداری عدد نقل از صفحه قبل و متغیر دوم برای عدد جمع تجمعی استفاده خواهد شد
حالا  در PageHeaderBand1      خصوصیت Text  یک تکست باکس را کد زیر  قرار دهید :
 {SumOnPreviousPage}: نقل از قبل   

فیلدهای لازم ( و همجنین فیلد عددی که عملیات جمع / نقل و ... روی آن انجام میشود ) را بر روی DataBand1 قرار دهید
برای event  .....  
After Print 
DataBand1 کد زیر را قرار دهید :

SumOnPreviousPage  +=Sandogh.Mablagh ;
SubTotal += Sandogh.Mablagh;

توضیح : ُSandogh  نام جدول و  Mablagh  نام فیلد عددی مورد نظر است  ------   اینها را بر اساس اطلاعات جدول خودتون تغییر بدین
و در نهایت 
در FooterBand1 
خصوصیت  Print At Bottom و Print  On All Pages  را True کنید
دو عدد تکست باکس قرار دهید و خصوصیت Text  یکی را 
 {cSum(DataBand1,Sandogh.Mablagh)} : جمعع صفحه  
و دیگری را 
 {SubTotal} : جمع تجمعی  
قرار دهید .
و کار تمام است
موفق باشید

----------


## nathan

با سلام
دوستان گرامی این مثال در حالتی که گروه موجود نباشد و نیازی به استفاده از خاصیت Keep Group Together نباشد درست عمل می کند ولی چنانچه از خاصیت بالا استفاده بشه اشکال جالبی به وجود میاد.
مثالی از حسابداری می زنم:
فرض کنید 20 شماره سند داریم و هر سند هم دارای دو رکورد بدهکار و دیگری بستانکار میباشد. طول صفحه کاعذ اجازه چاپ 18 شماره سند اول را به طور کامل و شماره سند 19 فقط رکورد بدهکار را در صفحه اول و رکورد بستانکار سند شماره 19 در صفحه 2 چاپ می شود.
حال با کمک یک گروه با شرط شماره سند و تخصیص خصوصیت Keep group together می توان رکورد بدهکار سند شماره 19 را به ابتدای صفحه 2 فرستاد. حال نوبت به محاسبه "*نقل به صفحه بعد*" و "*نقل از صفحه قبل*" می رسد. قاعدتاً محاسبه ای که انجام می شود در صفحه اول (نقل به صفحه بعد) باید حاصل جمع 18 سند باشد و همینطور الی آخر اما در کمال نا باوری علی رغم اینکه رکورد ذکر شده به صفحه دوم منتقل شده اما در جمع "نقل به صفحه بعد" صفحه اول می آید و Stimul خاصیت Keep group together را در محاسبهRunning Total به حساب نمی آورد. دوستان اگر کسی راهنمایی یا اشاره ای داره بی صبرانه منتظر دریافت نظرات هستم.

----------


## nathan

دوستان کسی نظری نداره یه کمکی بکنه! من فکر می کنم این باید یه باگ باشه چون با کریستال چنین مشکلی وجود نداره و فقط در استیمول مشکل هست!

----------


## nathan

تا حالا کسی این گزارشو طراحی نکرده که به این مشکل بخوره؟ یا می دونین نمی خواین رو کنین؟ این بخش مدیر نداره؟ به انگلیسی نمی تونم نوشتمو ترجمه کنم والا تا حالا از اونور آبیا جوابو درآورده بودم!!!

----------


## NasimBamdad

روش خیلی خوبی دارید . 

من ازش شما که اون کد رو در EVENT ها قرار بدم استفاده کردم و مناسب بود . اما یک مشکلی هست !  چرا در صفحه اول مقداری نمی زنه ؟ گزارشم رو پیوست کردم عکسش رو ! یه نگاه بندازید بی زحمت

----------


## aslan

سلام
SubTotal  را قرار دادین ؟

----------


## NasimBamdad

نه ، فقط SumOnPreviousPage !

اما چرا در صفحه اول مقدار دهی نمی کنه ؟ یعنی جمع اون صفحه رو درج نمی کنه ؟!

----------


## NasimBamdad

ببین ، SubTotal ، صفحه اول رو نمی شماره و 0 می ذاره . یعنی مقادیر ستون مورد نظرد در صفحه اول رو 0 در نظر میگیره و از صفحه دوم شروع به جمع کردن می کنه !

----------


## aslan

سلام
در  فوتر بشکل زیر عمل کنید :
Sum.JPG

----------


## NasimBamdad

تابع SumRuning رو من ندارم . ورژن Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2013.1 رو هم استفاده می کنم . و این اررور رو میده

----------


## NasimBamdad

درست شد ، تیک RuningTotal رو زدم درست شد ! مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییی

----------


## aslan

> تابع SumRuning رو من ندارم . ورژن Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2013.1 رو هم استفاده می کنم . و این اررور رو میده


سلام

درستش SumRunning  هستش نه SumRuning
در واقع اگر تیک  Running Total  را  بزنید  ُSumRunning  اجرا  میشه . اگه کد صفحه را چک کنید متوجه میشید
موفق باشید

----------


## nathan

دوستان در مورد پست شماره 3 نظری ندارین؟ هنوز نتونستم راه حلی براش پیدا کنم در ضمن سناریوی ذکر شده در keep group together مشکل جمع در پایان صفحه داره . . .

----------


## milad.biroonvand

سلام

مطلب خیلی مفید بود.
چطور میشه دو تا ستون تجمعی که به وسیله SumRunning ایجاد شده اند رو از هم کم کرد؟

----------


## asemoon barooni

سلام 

چرا SumOnPreviousPage  در صفحه اول 0 و در بقیه صفحات هیچی نشون نمیده خالی هستش؟ مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## zadfathollah

سلام من در نرم افزار حسابداری یه مشکل  دارم .میخواهم وقتی حساب تفضیلی جدید زدم شماره صفحه عوض بشه .یعنی اگر 18 صفحه حساب دارم .درمثلا صفحه 10 حسابم عوض شد rest page numer آن صفحه را به صورت 1-1 چاپ کنه اما این کار نمی کنه میزنه 10-18 
کسی می تونه مشکلم حل کنه؟

----------


## milad.biroonvand

اگر از نسخه 2010 استفاده می کنی این نسخه چند باگ بد داره که توی خود فروم استیمول هم گفتن

----------


## zadfathollah

سلام ببخشید من تو گزارشات حسابداری مقددار حسابهام زیاده .در بعضی مواقع که میخواهم نقل به صفحه بعد نوشته و بقیه جمع مقادیر به  صفحه بعد بره .جمع مقادیر درست به نقل به صفحه می چسبه و جمع به صفحه بعد نمی ره .کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## milad.biroonvand

چط.ر میشه مقدار SumOnPreviousPage رو بصورت پیشفرض از یک رقم خاص شروع کرد؟

----------


## RK977877

سلام دوستان تو رو خدا به من هم کمک کنید 
فرق مشکل من با این سوال اینه که میخوام فقط جمع صفحه قبل رو تو صفحه جاری داشته باشم نه جمع صفحات قبل رو 
هر کاری هم کردم نشد میشه به منم راهنمائی کنید ممنونم

----------

